# Goin' braless; don't care.



## Momo (Apr 2, 2007)

So, following in the footsteps of my feminist predecessors, I am weaning myself off the bra. I figure I'm 18, the girls are still perky (by my standards), and it's what I was born with. 

Who dares tell me what my silhouette should look like, anyway?

I'll probably still use bras for sports and exercise though. That's practicality talking. Might invest in some nipple petals.

And before you ask, yeah, I've got C cups and they're happy not to be confined. :rotfl:


----------



## Aprill (Apr 2, 2007)

Good for you girl! I cant let my yard dogs out like that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 2, 2007)

Whoa, no way! Going braless is not for me! I don't want them down to my knees when I'm 50. More power to ya!!


----------



## Momo (Apr 2, 2007)

sagging is actually inevitable  /emoticons/[email protected]x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you can put it off with lotions and creams but eventually, they're gonna get tired! haha


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 2, 2007)

True, but years of no support is going to make them sag a lot worse and a lot faster than they would have!


----------



## Momo (Apr 2, 2007)

please enlighten me, why shouldnt women have saggy breasts? like, im not trying to start an argument, but what reasons are there besides ones we have made up? they sag, i think it's okay.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 2, 2007)

I go braless all the time. However, im not gifted as you are, I have As.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 2, 2007)

power to you


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 2, 2007)

I guess it's a personal choice, but to me, saggy breasts are really unattractive, makes a person look like they have bad posture, puts the weight of the breasts to low on the body so the back is not properly supporting them, and for me, it does a great deal for my self esteem and confidence, for myself and my husband! And I don't want to offend anyone, but saggy, braless boobs just looks really trashy and unkempt! LOL

Oh, and wearing a really sexy bra always lifts my spirits a little!


----------



## Momo (Apr 2, 2007)

right on :laughing:


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 2, 2007)

It was a bit weird at first, but I love it now:rockwoot:


----------



## daer0n (Apr 2, 2007)

LOL!!

not for me either, i have three kids! :tocktock:


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 2, 2007)

Well...that's your choice I guess. I have B's and I never go braless unless I'm wearing a shirt where I absolutely have to. I don't like the feeling of being braless (yes, even B's can bounce around uncomfortably), and I like the extra "oomph" of my padded bras lol.


----------



## han (Apr 2, 2007)

i have fake tits and every since my boob job i dont wear bras either


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 3, 2007)

Gosh, you go girl! I couldn't do all that, my boobs are way too big and it kind of hurts when I don't wear a bra.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 3, 2007)

i can see where your coming from but i have dd's. i would looooooooooove to go braless. but ill tell you that in the last year that ive been sleeping with out a bra. they have DEF sagged alot more. i mean ive had nights were ive slept on my belly and woken up with a tiny stretch mark. those hurt!!!!!!! but if you wanna go braless go ahead. just becareful. def wear something during excersize. thatll kill your back! screw your boobs sagging but your back will never be the same!!! n e wayzzzz have fun with it. and if your a c and theyre not as saggy as youd think they would be by this time. i doubt youll have a problem. my mom is like a b kinda c and she can go braless alllll the time and nobody would ever notice!!! she's 49 now and i haven't seen her boobs sag even an inch


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 3, 2007)

Weird question but how much did it cost you?


----------



## Momo (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah, I can understand back problems and discomfort. I'm just looking at this from a societal point of view, when sometimes we feel compelled to do something when (in my case) it's not necessary.


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 3, 2007)

I have never gone braless... i have a's lmfao so if i went braless i'd have NO chest at all

thank gosh for the pushup!


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 3, 2007)

your talking my kinda language. i know. lol im the blak sheep of my family cuz i refuse to do what everybody else does. but wheni spend a day without a bra around the house the next day i feel top heavy lol. like im gonna fall forward or something. but im glad you can do it!!! just take the precautions for other things!


----------



## pla4u (Apr 3, 2007)

well I dont have enough there to need a bra.....but I just like wearing bras anyway....whatever you are cumfy with is fine with me though...


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2007)

Good for you hun.....I can't though. At age 32 the puppies are starting to go south:sleepyhead: .

I envy you and your Tatas.... I want fake tits in the worst way but i want to loose weight first. I want to be free and go braless. I want my girls to stand up and salute:icon_salut:


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 3, 2007)

i think as long as it doesn't look obvious, then fine.

what does wearing no bra have anything to do with being a feminist?


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, really! There's probably a reason that the whole no bra thing from the 60's didn't stay around for long! I don't know why people think it's society deciding what is right and wrong for your breast health! I think any Dr. would probably tell you that letting your breast tissue stretch and sag for years can't be too healthy!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah im not sure if feminism has anything to do with it.....

I like keeping my boobs in place.


----------



## Momo (Apr 3, 2007)

well, throughout history women have been told (and tell each other) what the "correct" silhouette is for their body and how to achieve it using various shapewear like bras. I'm just trying to break out of that because I think, as far as that goes, sometimes it's all in our minds. Sure some days I might feel floppy or flat, or self-conscious, but it'll only be because I'm hearing, and in turn telling myself, that it's unacceptable.

It's empowering and freeing to me, that I won't have to buy new bras when they stretch or shrink or get dirty. I won't have to worry about where my straps are showing, or if I have that little back wrinkle going on. No more adjusting and feeling sticky or getting poked with an underwire gone awry :laughing:

of course some might take it in the opposite direction, getting primped and pushed-up to fully realize their potential. I guess that's okay as long as they're not manipulative of those poor guys out there with their jaws on the floor! :rotfl: I'd be lying if I said I wasn't like that at one point.

And overall it was a reference to gals in the 60s/70s who burned their bras in defiance of sexism.


----------



## pla4u (Apr 3, 2007)

I think its a personel choice, as long as you are not flashing around somthing that shouldent be out in public then no problem...


----------



## Momo (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah def not... I don't think immodesty and braless have to go hand in hand lol


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 3, 2007)

I guess you're not likin' my opinion much!! You haven't responded to any of my posts! LOL Like I said before, more power to you! I probably would've gone braless at 18 too!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 3, 2007)

Theres more to feminism than just burning your bra. If you want to go braless thats your decision and its great that you do have a choice whether or not you choose to wear it. Have fun.


----------



## Momo (Apr 3, 2007)

well, i didnt see the point in debating as most people don't change their mind over things like this. anyways i respect and understand where all of you are coming from

i know theres more to it.. you'd have to be fairly ignorant not to.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks for explaining, although i still don't really get it lol


----------



## han (Apr 3, 2007)

wow! i dont think theres anything wrong with going braless as long as your comfortable doing so and your boobs arent on public display for everyone to see(kids) but at the same time i can totally understand the need to wear a bra some may feel more comfortable and confident with a bra.. i think its really a personel choice although i feel great with out a bra i also like bras and find them very sexy... big boob gals do need support and no thats not just in there minds it's reality


----------



## SalJ (Apr 3, 2007)

I'd love to but my boobs are too big. If my boobs were perky I would definitely go braless but they're not, they look better and feel more comfortable in a bra.

And I dunno if anyone else finds this but when i'm due on my boobs swell and ache so much that when I'm braless it is just painful!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Apr 3, 2007)

I am a feminist and I am wearing a bra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't think these are mutually exclusive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm just more comfortable that way.


----------



## southcitybabe (Apr 3, 2007)

good for you hon but i couldnt do it, you get so used to wearing one, even if i sometimes dont wear em for bed i feel strange, i used to hate wearing them but i couldnt not have something holding me up and in


----------



## mac-whore (Apr 3, 2007)

if you're gonna go as far as to stop wearing bra's as to not conform to society, why bra's in particular? apparently you wear make up and in our society, alot of people consider that '' conforming ''. there are alot of different ways we as women, and as people conform. to be completely honest, that whole feminist ' we don't have to conform ' movement is pretty trendy right now.. and in itself, is conforming.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 3, 2007)

it's your choice, i wish i could do that but my boobs are definitely too big.

when i was younger though i also had that period when i didn't want to wear bras. one day i simply forgot to put one, and though i had small boobs they were bouncing everywhere under my tee shirt and i got vulgar compliments by some stupid guys from my school. i've never been so embarrassed ! :rotfl:


----------



## Momo (Apr 3, 2007)

I think it's also pretty conformist to lash out and call something radical a conformist concept. It's okay for you to think that about me, judgmental is how people are. Honestly though it's not as if I've suddenly been "converted". It's not as if I'm doing it to fit in somewhere, as most of the girls around me strive to be housewives and shun equalist beliefs. Don't know how you can be a human and say an outright fight for equality is too conformist for you, like you're above it. Feminism isn't just about not having to conform, and sometimes you have to delve your entire self into it. Bras are just one symbol of control I am elminating from my life.

Anyways, I think makeup is fine for fun, but I don't rely on it. There's a difference between needing it to feel acceptable and pretty, and wanting to transform oneself on occaison.

sorry, I didn't want to start arguing with anyone, but you opened a can of worms there. I didn't expect praise but I also didn't expect to be attacked.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 3, 2007)

This topic is inherently controversial. Some people will be supportive of your decision while others question it/speak out against it. That's life.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momo (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah but after so much it's time to defend yourself.:sleepyhead:


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2007)

I didn't read that deep into it (contoversy).....I was more like yeah!!!! You can wear no bra unlike me whos "girls" are going south and I need one.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 3, 2007)

Do your thang girl...I have to wear a bra cause my 44d's need to be contained in public..LOL BUT at home, I NEVER wear a bra.


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 3, 2007)

I agree with JessyAnn74.

Momokins good for you. I think you should feel free to express yourself in whatever way you choose. Also, the beauty of this site is that it can be used as a sounding board. Everyone has their opinions and IMO:glasses: ; on this topic there is no right or wrong. Just a matter of personal preference.

Don't sweat it and just do you.


----------



## Saje (Apr 3, 2007)

Interesting read! Do what suits you I guess. Always just remember as unique as we all are there is no true individual in a society and you will always be guaranteed to find people who believe or do the same things and encourage the same things that you believe in and it will be the same on the other side.

Anyway... I cant go braless. I need the support and I dont like it when guys stare at my nipples (they're very "perky" that I can only wear padded bras)


----------



## NatalieRose (Apr 3, 2007)

high five!!! lol

i had to wear a bra 24/7 when i was breastfeeding and it was so miserable. now that i have my A's back, i hardly wear one unless i'm going out.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Apr 3, 2007)

interesting discussion. IMO, feminism is not about non conforming, it is more about the choice, the possibility and option I should have as a woman, or as a human being to speak in boarder terms. It's ok to conform to certain things as long as you are aware of choice that you have. conforming does not have to mean obeying to controlling force. One can be a housewife and a feminist at the same time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saje (Apr 3, 2007)

I totally agree with you vanilla sky!

Feminism isnt really about the actions that a female does but the decision (and the road taken) to take that action is what is important. Its the fact that she has these choices that she can make for herself, whether she follows any trend or style started by someone else or herself, is what makes the feminist movement.

And as I said earlier in my post, no one can really non-conform, but rather instead of conforming to one ideology, they just CHOOSE to conform to another. Since nonconforming is usually defined as going against the norm, then wouldnt another question to that be what is the norm anyway? What is normal to one may not be normal to another, and one can guarantee that there would be enough people to say that what is not normal is infact normal(after sorting out how many people one needs to define normal). Thus, the only way one can truly non-conform is to do something that you are 100% sure you are alone in.

Lol hopefully that made sense to ya'll.


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 3, 2007)

I hope you don't think I was attacking you! I was only giving my opinion because you asked me too. I wasn't going to take it any further than to say I couldn't do it, but good for you for choosing to!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 3, 2007)

I have tiny breasts and don't really need to wear a bra. I do, however, because otherwise I have the silhouette of a man (almost) and I don't really feel comfortable with that.

And yes, I am a feminist too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 3, 2007)

I've got the same question. I have A's and well I think I would be fine with B's or C's. My boobs are so small:sleepyhead: but at least my exbf thought they were cute. hehe.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 3, 2007)

I gotta have the bra. These girls would be all over the place. LOL


----------



## mac-whore (Apr 3, 2007)

lol it wasn't a personal attack, i was just stating my opinion on the subject in general.


----------



## Momo (Apr 4, 2007)

i agree, sometimes i feel like i'm the only one out of my friends with hope/interest/knowledge of getting out of this small town, or even supporting myself. it's sort of tiring. i was referring to housewife as a submissive role, which i hope didn't offend because i know housewives can be strong women too (heck you have to be, if you have kids)


----------



## tothemax (Apr 4, 2007)

your boobs will sag faster if you don't wear bras. Boobs sag because of 1) aging process/genetic makeup and 2) gravitational pull. YOu can't control the first reason but you can control the second, by wearing support. Trust me, not wearing any support for years, your boobs will definitely sag faster than if you would. It's just a common sense.


----------



## Momo (Apr 4, 2007)

oh, i know, but i'm not worried about that. i'm okay with aging, it happens to people.


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 5, 2007)

im ok with aging too.... but gee whiz i dont want to look like i have an 80 yr old womans body when im 40. IMO

*I wear bras..to keep um perky*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anjanasadil (Apr 5, 2007)

Right on! i was going to say something exactly along the lines of this!

FIRST OFF, I WANT TO SAY THAT I THINK THAT YOU ARE TAKING EVERYONES COMMENTS TOO SERIOUSLY. NO ONE HERE IS ATTACKING YOU OR ACCUSING YOU OF ANYTHING....

SECONDLY, YOU MENTIONED 'HOUSEWIVES' IN YOUR POST. NO OFFENSE, BUT WHATS WRONG IF A GIRL WANTS TO BE A HOUSEWIFE? THAT DOESN'T MEAN THAT SHE IS SUBJECTING HERSELF TO A LOWER POSITION IN SOCIETY. I FIND NOTHING WRONG IN BEING A HOUSEWIFE, AND I'M SURE THAT MANY OTHERS WILL AGREE WITH ME ON THIS. :rockwoot:

EXACTLY! you took the words right out of my mind! excellent post!


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 5, 2007)

i completly agree. im a housewife...i stay at home with my soon to be 2 yr old son. i dont feel less than others who work or have high end paying jobs. being a housewife is actually pretty demanding...with a 2 yr old who constantly wants to play and go to the zoo, cleaning house everyday, making dinner for my son and husband EVERYDAY! there are no sick days when your a housewife/stay at hom mom. (did i get a little off subject...haha) well neways being a housewife is DEF. NOT A LOW POSITION!


----------



## MindySue (Apr 5, 2007)

just gotta post again to say please dont feel attacked! i have felt the same way as you do on different subjects that are serious to me but you gotta remember that people wont agree with you even when you want em to! i think it's great you don't care if you sag to the ground, lol!

i wear bras because it feels uncomfortable without one, they do sag for me even though im only 17 when I don't wear one. Not a lot, but enough. Plus I don't like my nipples getting hard and showing through, im always self concious about that, it'd drive me crazy. Also, when they move around, it's so uncomfortable! I don't wear em to bed and thats enough for me.


----------



## anjanasadil (Apr 5, 2007)

i'm glad you agree with me LovinPgments!! Here is my current situation. My husband is a doctor who is (at the moment) not working because he is studying for his board exams. I am the bread winner for the time being, hence, i work full time and support us. HOWEVER...(and this may sound strange to some)...i cannot wait for the day when HE is the one who's working and i'm the one who stays at home. I'm proud to say that i am looking forward to being a housewife. Its what i really want. I dont feel that i'm degrading myself or being un-feministic in any way by wanting to be a stay at home wife, because this is a decision that i made for myself, no one 'conformed' me into it,,,and i'm very happy with it. :laughing:

Moreover, about the bra thing. i have B's..and they DEPEND on my pushups and padded bras! hence, the only time these puppies are free is when i'm going to bed. haha. besides, i'm simply ADDICTED to cute/sexy lingerie. i couldn't live without decorative (sp?) bras etc.....but for those women who enjoy and feel confident without a bra,,more power to you!


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 5, 2007)

let me just tell you that my mother is all about no bra, is 65 and has the perkiest boobies in the world! i think it really has to do with genes.

i am 33, never wear a bra during the summer, and even though i know i get wierd looks every now and then, whatever. that person will forget me in two seconds for the next person walking around breaking some sort of "virtuous" code.


----------



## mowgli (May 12, 2007)

I have gone bra-less a couple of times and actually found the male attention a bit scary...i wear D-cups!

I don't think I could put up with that kind of attention on a daily basis, in that sense, I find the bra liberating...


----------



## chantelle8686 (May 12, 2007)

i also have a love of bras!!!! it hides and give a lil sexuality and wondering.

i did also have A's before i had daughter, then after B/F for 3 weeks(milk dried up) i am now a C, i do miss my old bras, but dont miss the smallness of it all(i feel ur pain girls), i still to this day thing they are small due to society but i do go braless whn im at home!!! my self have huge nipples(i noe tmi) but i need the bra to confide them lol!!!

As for the housewife comment, i dunno where u were going with that as i also felt a lil anger when reading!!!!


----------



## MindySue (May 12, 2007)

hows this working for you?


----------



## Momo (May 12, 2007)

I'm doing okay, it's nice because all my bras were stretched out and itchy, and I tried to wear one on a hot day recently, that sucked. I wear nipple petals so it's not a big deal.

I guess so the subject won't die, I'll just rephrase my point:

It's not housewivery that I'm against, it's one thing to earn a place in the home where you're a good mom, etc. But it's different to strive in life to just stay at home. That's what I think is a shame. It's like some girls wait around so they can be supported. What happens when no one takes them up? I don't want to be left skilless and helpess.

Don't get me wrong, being a good parent however you can is an important job. Look at me, I had bad parents.


----------



## MindySue (May 12, 2007)

aw. and you turned out wonderful!


----------



## farris2 (May 12, 2007)

good for you then!


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 12, 2007)

It's been so many years since I've worn a bra...so much so that I've forgotten what size I used to wear. B, I think...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And they still stand at attention, click their heels, salute, goose-step...and whatever else breasts are meant to do. ROTFLOL!!!


----------



## pinksugar (May 12, 2007)

momo, more power to you if you feel comfortable not wearing a bra. Personally, mine, as E cups are just way too big to go braless. That being said, I feel like I should say a few things (in the nicest possible way of course! so don't take this as an attack because it's not meant to be that way at all, just a dialogue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

I know that you don't want to conform to other people's standards or beliefs, but have you considered how you may be percieved by others by not wearing a bra? for example, you may be treated badly at job interviews, within your job, and when in the general public. I'm not saying that I agree with the judgements that they will pass on you, but I do think you have to be aware that some dirty old men may make comments, maybe even try to touch them. (Gross!)

The other thing I just had to say was, that you say that maybe you're being too harsh on them - I'm a feminist, but having feminist beliefs does not exclude me from wanting to be a housewife - if both parties are equally appreciated for their contributions to the household, then it is not a degradation to stay at home.

I just think that it's important to realise that feminism takes many forms, and it is easy to conform to a 'bra burning, career woman' understanding of feminism without realising that it's much bigger than that.

I'm not saying that you have or that you are - I'm just saying be aware that feminism is not at all a simple concept, and I don't think that I should think of myself as intending to be a poor, unenlightened, down trodden little wifie in the future - there is no reason to be ashamed of wanting to stay at home - it makes me tired when people think I should be in some ways pitied for that belief  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I guess I'm just saying that I have respect for your beliefs and your decision to not wear a bra, but don't allow yourself to close your mind to multiple views of feminism!!


----------



## AngelaGM (May 12, 2007)

Hmmm I might invest in some nipple petals myself=)


----------



## Momo (May 12, 2007)

A lot of people obviously missed my point

that's okay


----------



## MindySue (May 13, 2007)

i didnt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## realmccoy (May 13, 2007)

Right on sister! :rockwoot:


----------



## han (May 13, 2007)

what does not wearing/wearing a bra have to do with confoming/non conforming? i dont understand.. i do understand the comfort and desire to go braless as i do most days but i have fake boobs that arent sagging to my knees.. but out of respect for my lil boys and other people and myself i do wear bras so im not flashing them.. when i go braless i have to wear a tank top underneath so my nipples arent flashing everyone because i have had guys in the past say stuff like your highbeams are on or you must be cold...lol


----------



## MissOli (May 13, 2007)

nothing wrong with not wearing a bra..do the same from time to time(not very often)

Do some wear it when they go to bed? Odd for me...I guess I would do it if i hade some HUGE ones that made my back hurt...but then again it's personal.

And who cares about how other feel or look at u when u don't have a bra..it should be about u...what u want and feel and not how others might feel. But then again it should be done in a respectful way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You go girl! :rockwoot:


----------



## beautynista (May 14, 2007)

The choice to wear/not wear a bra is entirely extraneous to feminism. Women have breasts, men don't..so women wear bras to support them. Men have penises, women don't...so men wear jockstraps and boxers to support them. Quite simple.

If you're blessed with perky breasts, then rock on without bras!


----------



## AprilRayne (May 14, 2007)

I'd be willing to bet that most high powered executive women have a really sexy bra under there suit! How is that conforming??


----------



## emily_3383 (May 15, 2007)

I think its fine that you dont want to wear a bra but it has nothing to do with feminism.


----------



## Savvy_lover (May 15, 2007)

the world are made of boxes. no matter where u go u just come from one box to another. while trying to be everyone its a way of conforming and the same for trying to be different is also a way to conforming. as long as she finds a way to express her view its her personal choice .i support you go braless if u like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KimC2005 (May 15, 2007)

Wow.. interesting to read everyone's comments.. I have nothing to say on the feminist issue, because this isn't really what this topic is about, but good for you being able to go braless. I feel uncomfortable outside of the privacy of my home without a bra on, but that is just me.


----------

